# 8 Week puppy ears (Already standing up)



## DaGreyBush27

Hello all!!

I have my first German Shep Puppy, and I'm just wondering if it's normal that her ears are already standing up and firm. My Vet said that her ears shouldn't be like that yet, not that young, and it's possible that she's not a pure bred. 

Is this ok, or is my puppy that was purchased as a pure bred, not really a PB... rather a mix?


----------



## lcht2

its possible that they can stand up that early. i wouldnt expect them to stand up permanently yet tho. they will be up and down for a while as they are teething, matureing, etc etc


----------



## RobinB

My puppy has had both ears up since nine weeks. She is definitely 100% German Shepherd Dog.

She is only four months old and not through the whole teething thing yet so I don't know what her ears are going to do over the next few months.


----------



## tracyc

They can be up at 8 weeks--my dog's were. But then they were down again at 12 weeks! 

"Normal" for ears with this breed is up and down, some times one or the other, sometimes making a silly teepee on top of the head--you name it--until age 5 months. At that age, if they are not consistently up, then you might think about using a glue or tape method to help brace them for a few weeks. That's also normal, especially with some American showline dogs. 

Post a picture. We can probably tell if she's a mix just by looking.


----------



## Fodder

interesting that your vet would suggest she isnt purebred. any breed with erect ears starts off with drop ears and they can begin standing anywhere from 6weeks that ive seen. its rarely a permanent stand (like the teething issue mentioned above), but its definitely okay that her ears are standing. 

i'd say its not okay if you purchased a "purebred" and it turns out she isnt. that would be between you and the breeder tho (if you saw the parents, the litter, if she's papered, etc)


----------



## DaGreyBush27

Sounds good. I will post a pic of her when I get home and see what you all think!!

Thanks


----------



## DaGreyBush27

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderinteresting that your vet would suggest she isnt purebred. any breed with erect ears starts off with drop ears and they can begin standing anywhere from 6weeks that ive seen. its rarely a permanent stand (like the teething issue mentioned above), but its definitely okay that her ears are standing.
> 
> i'd say its not okay if you purchased a "purebred" and it turns out she isnt. that would be between you and the breeder tho (if you saw the parents, the litter, if she's papered, etc)


Well, the rest of the litter was with this one, and I saw the Mother and the Father on site. It was a big litter, around 11 pup's. 4 of them looks like my little baby, the others were a different color with folded ears. Both of the parents though were 100% PB GSD.


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: DaGreyBush27
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderinteresting that your vet would suggest she isnt purebred. any breed with erect ears starts off with drop ears and they can begin standing anywhere from 6weeks that ive seen. its rarely a permanent stand (like the teething issue mentioned above), but its definitely okay that her ears are standing.
> 
> i'd say its not okay if you purchased a "purebred" and it turns out she isnt. that would be between you and the breeder tho (if you saw the parents, the litter, if she's papered, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the rest of the litter was with this one, and I saw the Mother and the Father on site. It was a big litter, around 11 pup's. 4 of them looks like my little baby, the others were a different color with folded ears. Both of the parents though were 100% PB GSD.
Click to expand...

IMO ignore the vet!! if her parents are without a doubt 100% purebread then why is there any question? unless some wild stray happened to mate with the female right after "daddy" did then i dont think u should have anything to worry about..


----------



## Helly

Mine is 8 weeks old tomorrow and his ears are almost all the way up...(good to know its normal for them to go back down during teething)


----------



## Phazewolf

When I got Shadow at 8 weeks her ears were up and they never went down.


----------



## doggiedad

did you get your dog from a breeder? do you have all of the papers and guaranties? who's the breeder? you probably have a pure bred. my pup did the ear dance untill he was 5 months old if i remember correctly. one up, one down, both up, both down. it drove me crazy.you want them up but enjoy the puppy days. they grow up so quickly. this is my 4th Shep and i was crazy over the ear thing with all of them, that's after knowing better. take a look over at your pup, what are those ears doing now??? good luck with the new pup. a GSD pup is so great to have.


----------



## BlackGSD

My last male GSD had his ears up at 8 weeks and they never went back down. (That vet is obviously clueless, and has NO buisness giving an opinion like that.)


----------



## vonissk

The pup I have now--of my own breeding--is 3 1/2 months old and her ears have been standing since 6 weeks old and have never gone down. I think this happens more often in the working lines--JMO.


----------



## KCandMace

With my white GSD When I bought him his ears were up. The breeder told me they had always been up. And you know what? They never flopped! So it is possible for them to be up very early and stay up.


----------



## FretFox

KCandMace said:


> With my white GSD When I bought him his ears were up. The breeder told me they had always been up. And you know what? They never flopped! So it is possible for them to be up very early and stay up.


I have a 6 week old PB GSD pup (I know _way_ too young, but it's a long story) and his ears have been up since I first saw him at 4 weeks old. Most of his siblings' ears were down, only a few of them had erect ears.
I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## tacticalseries

View attachment 24776

This is my mieka at 2 months her ears have been up since we got her at 10 weeks he was the only sibling with her ears up but I felt confident she had mommy and daddy there and her bros I think ur pup will be just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FretFox

FretFox said:


> I have a 6 week old PB GSD pup (I know _way_ too young, but it's a long story) and his ears have been up since I first saw him at 4 weeks old. Most of his siblings' ears were down, only a few of them had erect ears.
> I wouldn't worry about it


He's just begun to teethe at 7 weeks 3 days, and both his ears have flopped


----------



## AngVi

My girls ears were up the day we took her home at 8 weeks! My little guy's ears just went up at week at 11 weeks. Give your pup lots of things to chew- I like the antlers- to build the mussels Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaina

My pups were up at 6 weeks and never went down or did any other cute GSD ear silliness.


----------



## tacticalseries

We just added a new addition to our family... An 8 week old GSD. Here are her ears when we got her.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristenMarino13

my shepherds ears were up at 7 weeks my vet told me you know he came from a good breeder when there ears are already standing up


----------



## NancyJ

I have had some with ears up at 8 weeks.
Vets are about the last people I think who understand GSDs
Looking forward to the picture


----------



## Pooky44

The original post was in 2008. I am guessing the ears are still up.


----------



## CDG22

Myla's ear are starting to stand up at 7 weeks!


----------



## Lrd

DaGreyBush27 said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I have my first German Shep Puppy, and I'm just wondering if it's normal that her ears are already standing up and firm. My Vet said that her ears shouldn't be like that yet, not that young, and it's possible that she's not a pure bred.
> 
> Is this ok, or is my puppy that was purchased as a pure bred, not really a PB... rather a mix?


My purebred German Shepherd female is 9 weeks old October 15th her ears have gone through stages but now at 9 weeks old have been standing straight up and if not slopped it all for a week I'm hoping they stay that way but being she hasn't quit teething I know it's possible they will drop again


----------



## Sunflowers

N/m


----------

